# Is your wife an obstacle when purchasing new gear??



## Petrus (9/1/16)

In one of my previous posts I see the term WIFE pops up quite a lot???? Interesting to say the least. My WIFE on the other hand is exactly the same.LOL Before a purchase I must prepare myself for a tender process, taking in consideration all the pro's and con's. It is more work that a business presentation if you catch my drift. Taking in account the weak Rand my vape gear purchases is sky rocking, for every vapemail she want something in return...damn. I like to hear your experiences.

Enjoy your weekend and happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (9/1/16)

Nope. Not a problem, because I don't have one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Keith Milton (9/1/16)

Did you hear of the term, "what she does not know, won't hurt her"

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Achmat89 (9/1/16)

Petrus said:


> In one of my previous posts I see the term WIFE pops up quite a lot???? Interesting to say the least. My WIFE on the other hand is exactly the same.LOL Before a purchase I must prepare myself for a tender process, taking in consideration all the pro's and con's. It is more work that a business presentation if you catch my drift. Taking in account the weak Rand my vape gear purchases is sky rocking, for every vapemail she want something in return...damn. I like to hear your experiences.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend and happy vaping.



Same case this side, been trying to convince her to vape for almost a year to make this process easier.
And finally last night she said "I think I should start vaping".
I am hoping the statement she made remains, this way she won't have an issue with vapemail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (9/1/16)

zadiac said:


> Nope. Not a problem, because I don't have one


You don't have one yet..... I wish you luck good sir. For when the Mrs zadiac comes the vape budget shall go. Lol hope you find an understanding partner 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (9/1/16)

Its easy,once you get plenty of mods the wife looses count and you just make new ones blend in.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gman211991 (9/1/16)

Genosmate said:


> Its easy,once you get plenty of mods the wife looses count and you just make new ones blend in.


True that my wife thinks I have one "blackvape" but I in fact have an evic vtc and an ipv d2. I too like to live dangerously  

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nightwalker (9/1/16)

Oh hell yes. The kak I get into is the size of what an elephant drops. But so worth it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (9/1/16)

gman211991 said:


> You don't have one yet..... I wish you luck good sir. For when the Mrs zadiac comes the vape budget shall go. Lol hope you find an understanding partner
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



Not looking for one. If one crosses my path, then fine, otherwise, I'm good as I am. Why would I go looking for trouble?.....lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## WillieRoux (9/1/16)

I pass the old stuff 2 her  So when she complains i remind her of the free stuff she got...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WillieRoux (9/1/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WillieRoux (9/1/16)

Don"t clean up your desk...she wont be able to find the new mod...work it in slowly

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wyvern (9/1/16)

See I dont have that issue either, no husband no worries

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bartart (9/1/16)

I dont ask permission I beg for forgiveness.
It was my wife that put pressure on me to start vaping, for many years she would comment and suggest that I get a twisp or stop smoking.
One reason was the savings we would make. Little did we know about all the vape gear out there.
Now every time I say I'm off to the vape shop the eyes roll and she tells me how little money we have.
I'm at a loss to explain how women work these things out but she always knows. Maybe it's because I don't yet have as much gear as @WillieRoux i just showed that pic and she said that's not a target

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (9/1/16)

Your point of departure in wrong. You must not refer to her as your "wife", but as HRH (Her Royal Highness). With that mindset the vaping world will be your oyster.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## WillieRoux (9/1/16)

When she catch u with the new mod...U say, this old thing....I had it for years just never took it out to wear...worn it once, u remember?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (9/1/16)

SWAMBO (She Who Always Must Be Obeyed) does have some comments every now and then, but my gear costs the same as her clothes, so I use that as my side of the argument.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/16)

While my HRH isn't a fan of me vaping, but is a million times happier that I have given up smoking, would have a nappy rash of note if she knew how much I spent on this hobby... but she knows that giving me kak about my hobby wouldn't end well... so I don't tell her... and she just shakes her head when the courier guys arrives... and she thinks it's funny that all the courier guys know my name!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## hands (9/1/16)

My wife and kids supports my hobby. They love the smells, my wife will shake her head when new things arrive but she backs me all the way. But then again i don't go crazy and only buy what i "need".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (9/1/16)

and that's all I have to say about that....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (9/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> ... and she thinks it's funny that all the courier guys know my name!


Lol, and I know the courier guys' names as well!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shaunnadan (9/1/16)

My better half has given me 1 friendly suggestion.... Don't tell her the real cost of things. 

She supports my eccentricity and knows that I always put my priorities first .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (9/1/16)

Lol....some nice ones....I am sure all us married men have the same obtacles. We can all relate...

Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KB_314 (9/1/16)

Genosmate said:


> Its easy,once you get plenty of mods the wife looses count and you just make new ones blend in.


Exactly my approach too 
I always buy steel/silver tanks and plain black mods of similar sizes (or rubber skins)! But tbh my better half doesn't mind that much plus she benefits from lots of juices and "hand-me-down-but-basically-new" gear


----------



## Nailedit77 (9/1/16)

When she says vaping is a waste of time.... any new gear she won't even know if i have anything new


----------



## andro (9/1/16)

nop . my stuff is always a present, really cheap or on preorder for the last 6 months paid already and just delivered ..................... .................

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (11/1/16)

On the contrary , she is my evil sidekick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (11/1/16)

She knows I have a mod and a tank.

Not about my other mod, backup mod, tanks, drippers, batteries, case of tools and juices etc etc and I dare not tell her 

I tried explaining, numerous times and have subsequently been unsuccessful.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## PrenessaM (15/1/16)

My SO is a bit of an extremist when it comes to vaping. He has toolboxes with no tools but filled with vape gear. But I finds this works in my favor. He can have all the gear that he "needs" as long as i get everything I want  . Moral is, if she is supportive, be afraid cause the more you buy, the more leverage she has. LOL

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (15/1/16)

PrenessaM said:


> My SO is a bit of an extremist when it comes to vaping. He has toolboxes with no tools but filled with vape gear. But I finds this works in my favor. He can have all the gear that he "needs" as long as i get everything I want  . Moral is, if she is supportive, be afraid cause the more you buy, the more leverage she has. LOL


Hence the reason I try hide my purchases! Actually figured I need to change my forum name as she knows this nick...

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Metal Liz (15/1/16)

hahaha Loving this thread!

When I used to have the upgrade and gazillion juices addiction the first time around I used to get major flak for spending so much on vaping, "thought it was to save money in comparison to spending on smokes?" was the normal response. 

But now with me getting my subox mini and only buying 2 to 3 bottles of juice every month to month and a half, I don't get anymore flak  plus he didn't even notice the new Triton on my mod last night when he got home (albeit I didn't pay for this one haha), wonder how long it will take him to realise the difference, probably only when our buddy Mark (that also vape) comes over and sees it hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jos (15/1/16)

Now try and combine three fairly expensive hobbies - vaping, fishing and golf.....and then explain the online purchases on the bank statement every month.........

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (15/1/16)

Jos said:


> Now try and combine three fairly expensive hobbies - vaping, fishing and golf.....and then explain the online purchases on the bank statement every month.........


I would reckon you have a hard time explaining that and have to buy quite a lot of perfume, clothes and flowers to make up for that hahaha


----------



## Petrus (15/1/16)

Guys, some of you must have noticed most of my Mods is white, so if she ask "Is that a new one?" I reply no!!! still the same white one.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## huffnpuff (15/1/16)

Ignorance is bliss. She doesn't question vapemail and I don't question the Spree/takealot packages

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (15/1/16)

huffnpuff said:


> Ignorance is bliss. She doesn't question vapemail and I don't question the Spree/takealot packages


Your subtitle - if Google does not lie to me "sy-subrc = 0" means "Success"?


----------



## Deckie (15/1/16)

Not married but my sons raise eyebrows, but then I just point to their pc's and mention that I'm thinking of canning the ADSL.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lehan (15/1/16)

I don't have any issues. She also vapes (she is still satisfied with her Twisp).

VapeMail gets delivered strictly to the office and we don't have a joined account 

She knows my saying - ASK NO QUESTIONS, HEAR NO LIES. Some things are better not talked about, so she doesn't ask.

She does however ask, please fill my tank with some of of your NEW juice... lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## huffnpuff (15/1/16)

Andre said:


> Your subtitle - if Google does not lie to me "sy-subrc = 0" means "Success"?


Something like that. It's a very common coding phrase I see and use everyday. Zero means no problems/OK / success, so the phrase is more like "everything's OK". What can I say, I'm in a happy place at the moment

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PrenessaM (15/1/16)

Stosta said:


> Hence the reason I try hide my purchases! Actually figured I need to change my forum name as she knows this nick...



LOL thats a plan. Thus far I have a turtle, turtle tank with all equipment , fish - coz turtle needs friends (and sometimes fish are food), and a lobster called Rob. and my partner cleans the tank for me and buys monthly supply of turtle food. #ROLOcostswhaaaat!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Robert Howes (15/1/16)

Bond paid, Cars paid, school fees paid, insurances and policies paid, groceries in the cupboard, maid paid, gardner paid, DSTV paid, internet paid. What I do with whats left over is my business.
The female of the species I found out a long time ago has a sixth sense to sniff out all hidden spending so I am just honest up front and to date I have not had any grumps. It is one of my hobbies and at the end of the day we both benifit from the health point of view.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/16)

Jos said:


> Now try and combine three fairly expensive hobbies - vaping, fishing and golf.....and then explain the online purchases on the bank statement every month.........



That's why I have given up Golf... resigned from my club yesterday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie (15/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> That's why I have given up Golf... resigned from my club yesterday!


That's a wise decision Rob

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/16)

Deckie said:


> That's a wise decision Rob



The decision was pretty much made for me... after 5 years of competition fishing and a bazillion casts my left shoulder is buggered... can't swing the club anymore and don't want to go have an op...


----------



## Deckie (15/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The decision was pretty much made for me... after 5 years of competition fishing and a bazillion casts my left shoulder is buggered... can't swing the club anymore and don't want to go have an op...


Sorry to hear that. Life tends to deal a person things that don't always fit into your big scheme of things but you just have to deal with it and make it adjustments. 13 years ago I contracted a virus in my cerebellum wrecking havoc with my right hand nervous system, had to adjust to doing things lefty style, only made me more determined to achieve the impossible. Now I skydive, Bungi jump, swim the Midmar every year, rode the Argus 10 times, taking a break, and want to climb Kilimanjaro next year - will see what else I can find to do. At the moment just consumed with buying Vape gear.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/16)

Deckie said:


> That's a wise decision Rob



The decision was pretty much made for me... after 5 years of competition fishing and a bazillion casts my left shoulder is buggered... can't swing the club anymore and don't want to go have an op...


Deckie said:


> Sorry to hear that. Life tends to deal a person things that don't always fit into your big scheme of things but you just have to deal with it and make it adjustments. 13 years ago I contracted a virus in my cerebellum wrecking havoc with my right hand nervous system, had to adjust to doing things lefty style, only made me more determined to achieve the impossible. Now I skydive, Bungi jump, swim the Midmar every year, rode the Argus 10 times, taking a break, and want to climb Kilimanjaro next year - will see what else I can find to do. At the moment just consumed with buying Vape gear.



Great on your recovery and taking life by the scruff on it's neck and just doing it!

I'm not that sad about giving up golf... I was a kak golfer!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman211991 (15/1/16)

Pulled the trigger on a cuboid. "no hunny it was mostly store credit" lmao

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

